# western gaboon viper for sale!



## jonny cichla

Im selling this 09 female western gaboon viper!
she"s a stunner and feeding well" £140


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal

Unfortunately legally I can't have these YET, but you can have a free bump for a gorgeous snake.

Harry


----------



## julian

Have ya still got the gaboon


----------



## Christie&Spence

That is one gorgeous snake. Shame about stupidly priced DWA:devil:


----------



## bloodred123

nice snake


----------



## Tommy41

jonny cichla said:


> Im selling this 09 female western gaboon viper!
> she"s a stunner and feeding well" £140


Good afternoon , I Just found your advert regarding gaboon viper for sale , is this still available ? , or you May know where I can find female gaboon viper (eastern or western ) ( bitis gabonica) ?, looking forward to gear from you.

Regards
Tomasz


----------



## LiasisUK

This advert is 11 years old....


----------



## Tommy41

LiasisUK said:


> This advert is 11 years old....


Damn , I didnt checked date, sorry


----------

